# XML Klasse in Datenbank speichern?



## Werner (4. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe verschiedene XML Java KLassen z.B. Schueler.java oder Klasse.java und frage mich nun, ob ich das ganze doch in der xml datei belasse oder ob ich die xml daten in eine DB schreibe was meint Ihr?


----------



## Kim Stebel (4. Jun 2008)

Wo und wie du die Daten speicherst hängt davon ab, was du damit im Programm so anstellst. Leider sind meine hellseherischen Fähigkeiten begrenzt.


----------



## Werner (5. Jun 2008)

Kim Stebel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo und wie du die Daten speicherst hängt davon ab, was du damit im Programm so anstellst. Leider sind meine hellseherischen Fähigkeiten begrenzt.



etwas genauer...:

Ich möchte inhalte einer JTable serialisieren. Meine Tabelle enthält strings auch farbig,fettdruck etc wie und womit bekomme ich das ganze als objekt jetzt in eine Embedded Datenbank ohne die formatierungen zu verlieren?


----------



## maki (5. Jun 2008)

Serialisierung != Datenbank

Wenn du eine DB willst, hilft dir Serialisierung nicht.


----------



## Werner (5. Jun 2008)

ok... auf jeden Fall möchte ich auf effektive Weise meine Daten in der JTable(multiline mit farbigem Text etc) irgendwo abspeichern, was würdet Ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## Werner (5. Jun 2008)

habe jetzt nochmals gesucht im forum und bin auf setObjects(); in verbindung mit mysql gestoßen.

nur wie bekomme ich ein Objekt von einer JTable? Könnte ich da nicht das tablemodel nehmen?


----------

